# Amazonia aqua soil II



## oliverar (5 Sep 2010)

I have ordered some of this, but have paused my order, after seeing a really bad review, has anyone else had any experiences, and should I go for the II or regular?


----------



## milla (5 Sep 2010)

Regular , i have just had to cap some 6 month old II because of dust issues.


----------



## Tom (5 Sep 2010)

What were the reviews claiming just out of interest?


----------



## milla (5 Sep 2010)

probably that it breaks down it dust / mud in a very short space of time.  
Check out LD's journal for pics/ details of how bad it can get.


----------



## Tom (5 Sep 2010)

I thought that was the idea? My old Malaya soil compacted into smooth clay-like stuff after a while, but didn't get dusty...


----------



## oliverar (5 Sep 2010)

Yep the review said that the water was hardly ever clear and most of the time you couldn't see to the other side of the tank!


----------



## Tom (5 Sep 2010)

Maybe they were stirring it up or adding/pulling plants? If it was that bad, it wouldn't sell so well surely.


----------



## milla (5 Sep 2010)

My problem was the flow from the spray bars down the front of the glass stirred up dust. The dust meant i was having to clean the filter every week as it was clogging the pads and severly reducing the flow in a matter of days.  Had no end of trouble with BBA around the lower leaves due to the dust covering and damaging the lower leaves.  Since capping with sand i have managed to get under control.  If i pulled even a single plant up it meant a 80% water change just to be able to see into the tank.  Have used version 1 and even after 2 years was no where near as bad -  mud yes but dust no.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (5 Sep 2010)

I think Paulo would definitely agree with you Milla. I think a lot of people on here have have used the regular I, I haven't noticed anyone using the II tbh.

Go for the I / regular if you can change your order


----------



## Garuf (6 Sep 2010)

If americas ADA distributor (I'm pretty certain it was senske) isn't stocking ada II because he believes it to be inferior it's probably time to worry. For a long time it's had a reputation to turn to dust and for the water to never clear as a result, even in the most careful of persons tanks. 

Personally I'd go for the florabase, cheaper and just as good stuff, possibly better as it has a much less pronounced ammonia spike. I've used both and personally prefer florabase.


----------



## oliverar (6 Sep 2010)

Ok, well I have contacted the supplier and they have changed my order!  so all is good! Thanks guy's for saving me from nearly making a big mistake!


----------

